# sad day in cardiff, molokos is closing



## mtbskalover (Nov 25, 2005)

apparently molokos will only be open for 2 more weeks before being bought out by the owner of lava lounge (wherever that is..)

im not a huge d'n'b fan, but its an ace club, serves wicked white russians and all a cool atmosphere

tuesdays there is awesome, funk/soul night with sum great tunes.

more reading here


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2005)

oh bolloxs   
isb't that lava lounge just a cheese fest with mostly food?
went in there once in the day and they served us a drink and let us have a table but wouldn't get us any food even tho all the tables were laid up and menu's out


----------



## bendeus (Nov 25, 2005)

Bollocks indeed. The tedious hand of standardisation strikes again. Looks like Cardiff is going to be graced with another shirts and loafers venue for the mulleted masses. shite


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 25, 2005)

Bugger.
Molokos had so much going for it - It was free to get in if you got down there early enough - regardless of what was on (Andy Smith, High Contrast, whatever). Some cracking nights , and most of all it was a great compromise place to go after hours if you were with mates who want to go to some god awful shite-hole on St Mary's Street.

Will be sadly missed. - The people who own Molokos also own Buffalo btw.


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 25, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Will be sadly missed. - The people who own Molokos also own Buffalo btw.



sorry to ask again, mr dragon will prolly answer, where is buffalo and do u think there is a chance it mite take over nights from molokos.




			
				bendeus said:
			
		

> mulleted masses



lol


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2005)

dunno, think maybe down the same bit as moloko's?
u could just google it   

off to holodeck in a bit for ugly funk guests from landahn
wonky techno 


edit - i was rong, it's on windsor place
ere buffalo


----------



## kage (Nov 30, 2005)

Ahhh shit-biscuits, are they gonna continue Enthusiasm anywhere else?

Thursday night at Moloko's was my fav night of the week.


----------



## Cas_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Cant believe this   

Last time I went in there was the weekend before last after the ian brown gig in the uni, quality night of d&b. About the best night out in Cardiff IMO


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 5, 2005)

i rode past today and stopped quickly to check out whats coming up and they still have posters advertising nights up to new years eve.

so i guess we wait and see what happens...


----------



## garethd (Dec 15, 2005)

i heard the new owners of Moloko are happy with the way things are going at the club and are gonna keep things pretty much as they are.

So Hospitality/DnB thursdays will continue on next year!


----------



## mtbskalover (Dec 16, 2005)

garethd said:
			
		

> i heard the new owners of Moloko are happy with the way things are going at the club and are gonna keep things pretty much as they are.
> 
> So Hospitality/DnB thursdays will continue on next year!



hope thats true!


----------



## garethd (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> hope thats true!



well i was there last night and they were giving out flyers for next year's hospitality nights (3rd thursday of the month) and a new residency from High Contrasts label (1st Thursday of the month) and another flyer stating there's a name change of the thursday from 'enthusiasim' to 'aperture' but things are pretty much staying the same, with just a few more cardiff resident DJ's on a rotation.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2005)

garethd said:
			
		

> well i was there last night and they were giving out flyers for next year's hospitality nights (3rd thursday of the month) and a new residency from High Contrasts label (1st Thursday of the month) and another flyer stating there's a name change of the thursday from 'enthusiasim' to 'aperture' but things are pretty much staying the same, with just a few more cardiff resident DJ's on a rotation.




nice one, do u know who do i talk to to get a jungle set then?


----------



## garethd (Dec 16, 2005)

The new promoter is called Dave aka Drone1 he's always in the club. he'll probably want a demo CD or something, but i know he wants to give some more local talent opportunities.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2005)

garethd said:
			
		

> The new promoter is called Dave aka Drone1 he's always in the club. he'll probably want a demo CD or something, but i know he wants to give some more local talent opportunities.




thankyou very much gareth   
peace


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking at whats coming up at Moloko's - it looks like the new ownership (Even if it is the bloke who owns the Lava lounge) has moved the music further from the mainstream than before.

Fridays and Saturdays used to be ok - Bit of Hip-Hop / DnB but mainly pop music (although the music was always the very best pop music - no shite). Now its Hip Hop all the way on Fridays, DnB on Saturdays. Hospitality are keeping their Thursday monthly residancy with High Contrast's label also having a monthly Thursday night. And not forgetting GarethDs reggae on a wednesday.

Not as bad as we thought then.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope - the new owner is fucking the place over.

I think all the regular nights are biting the dust


----------



## garethd (Apr 20, 2006)

thursdays drum n bass is now in metros (!) starting tonight.
i'm gonna be there..


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> thursdays drum n bass is now in metros (!) starting tonight.
> i'm gonna be there..



where is metro's?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oh bolloxs
> isb't that lava lounge just a cheese fest with mostly food?



Ugh yes....we have one in Swansea....crap crap.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 20, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> thursdays drum n bass is now in metros (!) starting tonight.
> i'm gonna be there..



Whats happening with Hospitality?

Metros is tucked away in a sidestreet next to lakeland plastics, on the little road that joins up the Hayes with St Mary's Street next to waterstones.

Spent far to many nights there about 7 years ago trying to dance like bez.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> where is metro's?


har har... and you slag me off for not knowing one side of the Taff from the other


----------



## garethd (Apr 20, 2006)

yeah, its hospitality there tonight you can check the info here
http://forum.breakbeat.co.uk/tm.asp?m=1967781728

metro's is on baker row, near gwent music


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

ta everyone, apart from col! i dunno where everything is yet  , not been here a year, and certainly not been to this rocky guitar music style place


----------



## mtbskalover (Apr 22, 2006)

metros, tis at fucking metros!

being an alternative type i dont mind a bit of metros every week, but drum'n'bass there will be strange!

lucky my housemate works their, cheap drinks and big measures, haha!

so anyone been yet? how was it? for those of you, dragon, who havent been there, it has v sticky floors and stinks of armpits, oh and look out for my stickers.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> metros, tis at fucking metros!
> 
> being an alternative type i dont mind a bit of metros every week, but drum'n'bass there will be strange!
> 
> ...



what stickers?


----------



## mtbskalover (Apr 22, 2006)

a ska lover on a mountain bike!


----------



## joffle (Apr 23, 2006)

a drum and bass night in metros! noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kage (Apr 23, 2006)

Gah metros, it's like dancing in a fucking corridor. Not to mention it always felt like a fire death trap. I loath the place.


----------

